# Georgina Bojana levelei



## Georgina Bojana (2015 December 11)

*Kedves Olvasóim!*

Karácsony közeledtén nagyon is elgondolkozom azon, hogy mik is az igazi értékek? Az idő, amiről már írtam. Valamint a hit, s ez alatt nemcsak a vallást értettem, hanem egészen mást. A pontosat, amire gondolok azt ebben a dalban meghallhatjuk:


*

Készülünk az Ünnepre, s közben már szervezzük mikor hová „kell” menni. Mosolyogva és ezt meg azt meg „kell” enni, mert különben megbántódnak, besértődnek. Ha az időről írnék, azt mondanám, éppen az veszik el ebben a fene nagy rohanásban, a csendesség, amiről kellene szólnia, a karácsonyi csengőknek.

*

Eszembe jutnak mindazok, akik egyedül ülik meg az ünnepet. Vagy azért, mert a rokonok már nincsenek velük bármi okból, vagy választott magányban. S, ilyenkor elkeserednek, hogy lám, lám mindenütt, minden ablak mögött ott a mosoly, az öröm, melyben neki nincs része.

Nem, nem szabad erre gondolni sem. Ha társtalanságról írok, akkor még egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy az illető magányos. Időben meg kell tervezni az ünnepet. Ha van és elérhető közelségben valamilyen egyházi program, akkor (ha egészségünk engedi) el kell oda menni, hogy érezhető legyen az, hogy Ő is egy apró pontocska ebben a világban. S, a sok-sok apró pontocska ilyenkor közösen ünnepel.

Ilyenkor van itt az ideje, hogy a hozzá hasonló sorsú szomszédokat meghívja egy délután beszélgetésre, emlékek felidézésére. A mai világban órára pontosan be lehet tervezni, hogy kivel mikor skypozunk?! S, akkor már meg is van a társaság, s már nem vagyunk egyedül.

Az ünnep előtt már készülni kell, olcsó aprósüteményt készíteni, mely napokig friss marad. Elővenni az ünnepi abroszt, ki kell mosni, vasalni. A lakást is fel kell díszíteni ha csak magunknak, akkor is érdemes ezzel foglalatoskodni. Az ilyenkor szokásos nippeket elő kell venni a szekrény mélyéből, tálra tegyünk mandarint, piros almát, diót.

Egy szál fehér gyertyát gyújtani mindazoknak, akik már nincsenek közöttünk.

S, annak a gyertyának, csak az ünnep éjszakáira kellene elaludnia.

Nálunk mindig ez volt a „regula”. Annak a gyertyának lángja az ünnep utánig lobogott, hirdetve, hogy nem felejtettünk, nem felejtünk.

*G.B.*


----------



## Melitta (2015 December 12)

Minden evben dec 24 -en este szoktunk egy Candahun partyt csinalni itt es aki egyedul van vagy nem tud nelkulunk unnepelni  azok mind be-be kukkantanak es kuldunk egymasnak egy egy szep szamot.
A mai vilagban nagyon sokan vagyunk egyedul es ha maskor nem is de az unnepeket mindig nehez depreszio nelkul atveszelni..
A canadahunon egyutt karacsonyozunk akik szivesen toltik velunk az unnepeket.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2015 December 12)

_*Kedves Melitta!*
Ennek szívből örülök. A lányom még 24-én is dolgozik, másnap jön haza. A barátosnőm lesz itt velem, mindenképpen benézek.
Ez egy nagyon szép ötlet, mert jó érzés azoknak, akik egyedül vannak. Nekem szerencsém van, a barátosnőm délután jön, s itt alszik, már akkor, ha alszik. Végig dumáljuk az egész estét. Ritkán tudunk együtt lenni. 
Valamikor u.ezt csináltunk a nlcafen. Ott is van kedvencem, a *Kanadai Vándorlelkek* című. Nagyon régen tagok vagyunk,* a vezetője Bagoly*. Egy rendkívül olvasott, idősebb hölgy. 
Volt egy másik fórum, amelyiknek a tagja voltam, ott az egyik tagunknak a hozzátartozója nagyon beteg volt. Megírtuk, hogy egyszerre, egy időpontban, egy Miatyánkot mondunk érte. A gyógyulásáért. Reméltük, talán segít. Van amikor az ember még a fűszálba is belekapaszkodik, a remény hal meg utoljára, mondják. S ez így is van jól. A beteg meggyógyult, de biztos nélkülünk is felépült volna, de azt a szép köszönetet, amit akkor megírt, azt soha nem felejtem el. Nem tagadom, szép napunk volt, amikor megtudtuk, hogy jól van. 
Ez a topic még a 2006/2007-es években működött. Azután szétesett.
No ott is beszélgettünk, Szilveszterkor. 
*G.B.*_


----------

